# Dog Door suggestions for seniors



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

My senior GSD Pasta is getting to the point where she's having more frequent accidents in the house. She just can't hold it like she used to. Leaving her in my back yard is out of the question as she gets very stressed out being outside by herself. I've come to the realization that I need to do something different for her and I think installing some ramps and doggie door to my backyard/back porch will help out a lot for when I'm not home. She's used a doggie door years ago but she was 7-8 then and very agile. I'm not sure what kind of door is best or what size. I'm looking at the Hale Giant size door as it has light magnets and is large, 15.5" wide and 27.5" tall. I'm thinking it needs to be mounted as low as possible so she doesn't trip on it. If anyone has suggestions on different brands, sizes, or anything else I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the Endura Flap door. You can take magnets out to make it easier to open (like for a dog that is learning to use it), and it has a higher aspect ratio  which means it is narrower, but taller, and is mounted lower, so it's easy for a dog to walk through. It's been my favorite dog door ever.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up getting a PetSafe XL door, it's got a very large opening and was only $95 on ebay. I just got done making my back porch handicap accessible for Pasta. I had to put up a large ramp to replace the steps, put wire all around the porch so she wouldn't accidentally fall off, and another small ramp to the house. The large ramp was a bit slippery so I put a heavy coat of paint, dumped sand on it, and put another coat of thick paint to make a really nice, cheap, slip proof surface. Pasta doesn't quite understand ramps but is making progress and is already using the dog door by herself. Now she can get in and out of the house whenever she wants during the day.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice! Great idea with the paint and sand on the ramp, I would have not thought of that!


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Great job on attending to your pet's needs. I did a similar ramp for my pal. The only thing different was I also included some toe boards in case the moisture was enough to make make the non-skid paint slick since the ramp was at an angle (they may slip a bit, but the toe board catches them). My pal also had cataracts, so I put up a railing so she could better see where the sides of the ramp were.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

That is so awesome!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Pasta sure is one lucky dog!


----------

